# My Christmas Present Became Someone Elses.



## Swtbrat (Dec 24, 2007)

Well my brother came for a Christmas visit and fell in love with Blizzard so I gave Blizzy to him for Christmas.
They bonded while he was here and were constantly in each others company.It was kinda awesome actually!
My brother's Sav Monitor died this past summer from old age so he has all he needs to take care of Blizzy.

<wondering what I can get for Christmas now> :wink: 

Brat!


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 24, 2007)

which one was Blizzard? tell him to join the forums now


----------



## Swtbrat (Dec 24, 2007)

Blizzard was the new Chacoan from Tegyboy77.







Brat!


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 24, 2007)

awww he is beautiful


----------



## olympus (Dec 24, 2007)

YOU ARE EXTREMLY THOUGHTFUL... I would of never gave one of those up. I'm waiting for one now.


----------



## Swtbrat (Dec 24, 2007)

My brother is older then me and was always my protector so I feel good about giving him Blizzard and it made him so happy.
And anyway I can always get another. :wink: 

Brat!


----------



## olympus (Dec 24, 2007)

You are really nice I wish you were my sister.


----------



## dorton (Dec 24, 2007)

Thats awesome, very thoughtful. 
You just got extra points in my book.


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 24, 2007)

WOW!!! That's awesome! I never would have given up my newest critter!!! I'd possible give away our 9 month old B&W so I could get an Extreme in the spring!! That would be tempting!!


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 24, 2007)

So what did he get for Christmas...a sweet reptile or an addiction???


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 24, 2007)

Yes that was very very very thoughtful of you..I know he will like this tegu


----------



## dorton (Dec 25, 2007)

DaveDragon said:


> WOW!!! That's awesome! I never would have given up my newest critter!!! I'd possible give away our 9 month old B&W so I could get an Extreme in the spring!! That would be tempting!!



Dear Santa, uh I mean Dave,
I've been good this year. :lol:


----------



## Mike (Dec 25, 2007)

Wow, that's really generous of you. You should feel good.


----------



## teguboy77 (Dec 25, 2007)

Well your a very good hearted person,and thoughtful.


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 25, 2007)

Awesome Brat, he has gotta be aweful happy.


----------



## DZLife (Dec 25, 2007)

Wow, he must be really stoked about his Christmas present! I sure as hell would!


----------



## Swtbrat (Dec 25, 2007)

It really is better to give then to receive.

It made him so happy and left me with a warm fuzzy feeling inside.
I love that! :wink: 

Brat!


----------



## Swtbrat (Dec 29, 2007)

Big DUH!

My sister-in-law said no to my brother taking Blizzard! :cry: 
She said it was TOO big,now how can a Tegu be TOO big?
He is very sad and I offered him another smaller lizard but he said no.

I am back to 4 Tegus and I will try to get a pic of the 4 of them together when they are all up.

Brat!


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 29, 2007)

awww no!!No lizard is "to" big....Im sorry to hear that also


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 29, 2007)

that happened to me once with my red tail boa, so i know what it feels like, it sucks :cry:


----------



## Swtbrat (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm not sad at all,I am happy I can keep him now.

Although I am not sure what I will do with 4 grown tegus. :wink: 

Brat!


----------



## Mike (Dec 29, 2007)

Swtbrat said:


> I'm not sad at all,I am happy I can keep him now.
> 
> Although I am not sure what I will do with 4 grown tegus. :wink:
> 
> Brat!



Send 'em here! :lol: :wink:


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 30, 2007)

Swtbrat said:


> I'm not sad at all,I am happy I can keep him now.
> 
> Although I am not sure what I will do with 4 grown tegus. :wink:
> 
> Brat!


We've got 3 adults and one 9 month old. It's a bit crowded downstairs!!


----------



## Swtbrat (Dec 30, 2007)

Yes I can just imagine how crowded my house will be considering I have so many other reptiles here.

I'll just have to see if I can handle all of them when they are grown up.If not I am sure I can find someone a good home. :wink: 

Brat!


----------



## ColdThirst (Dec 30, 2007)

I dot even have one yet! Im still having to wait until next season until i can get me one, maybee we can make an arrangement.


----------

